# Faulks Predator calls



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

My family is friends with some of the people down there in Louisiana who make these calls and my grandpa just gave me a call that says adjustable predator call on it. He says he got it about 20 years ago. Do any of you guys have experience with these calls? Is this something is should put up?

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Google them, they still make them. See if they still make the one you have. I've never used one. Practice with it before you take it out, so you get the hang of it first.


----------

